
Permissionless innovation is the most important concept of political economy - carusooneliner
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2017/10/michael_munger_4.html
======
sharemywin
innovation is a tricky problem. On the one hand you need protections to allow
ROI. On the other you need to give "inventors", experimenters etc. the ability
to innovate.

